# 500



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

500 miles for our Combine this week. Last week was 400 and there was 1 day bird. This week at least 50. Only sent 2 myself and had one home real good and then the weather turned and I hope to see the other in the morning. Not sure how I got this thread in this section.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well good luck with the results and hope your 2nd birds make it home in the morning.
I wish my club was in the race, I was the only person in the club that wanted the old bird season to go, but I guess thats racing.
Dave


----------

